# Getting rid of Hornets nest in hoop building



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So with the weather been a bit since I made any hay, went back to the hoop building to get the backhoe the other day and noticed a hornets nest. Just starting the hoe and backing out seemed to agitate them some, have room for another hundred bales in that building. Any suggestions on how to get rid of em? I've thought of the wasp and hornet spray but most of those have a warning about not getting it on certain sidings or it will stain, I was wondering if it might even degrade the cover on the hoop building. Trying to get ahold of a beekeeper friend and see if he'll come out and bag em. Been warm enough at night they are still kind of active even at midnight.

Just put a new cover on this building as well, if it was the other building with a cover approaching 15 years old I'd go ahead and hose it with a couple cans of wasp and hornet killer.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

From my understanding no light no fly (very far). Definitely friend with suit! Bagem&Gassem. Use a gunny sack and soak them in gas ? I HATE wasp & hornets


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

You should be okay with a commercial killer like Black Flag in the aersol can. That won't affect the material (covering) at all. I have one (hoop building( but mine is enclosed on the ends with a metal overhead door (Clearspan Truss Arch). I've spritzed a few colonies over the years.

Blast it late at night, right up the hole in the bottom. One thing about Black Flag is it has a residual kill ingredient so it gets them right away and later too.

The coverings are impervious to about everything including patching. I put a small hole in mine accidentally and it was difficult to patch. I had to buy some special patching tape from Farm-Tek at 50 bucks a roll. Nothing sticks to the covering material.

Mine has been erected over 15 years now and I can't see any degradation in the cover. Mine is 16 high x 38 wide x 100 long, anchored to the ground with screw in anchors set in concrete every 8 feet and the truss legs are sitting on 2x10 40 retention planks, tied together with 3/8" hot rolled plate.

It's never moved no matter how hard the wind blows and it's usually about 15-20 degrees warmer inside than ambient. Great investment.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My father in law puts long sleeved shirt on, grabs a couple of pieces of strapping screwed together to make a pole and scrapes them off. He took one off my scaffolding the other day. Gave the nest a blast on the ground with the hornet blaster long spray stuff. Torn it open and got the queen, the rest of them left after that.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

A couple years ago a swarm of honey bees 'adopted' my rotary rake. Was sitting next to the barn and I went to hook up to it and when I looked at the gearbox, it had assumed a large cone shape and that cone was solid honey bees. Not being a bee keeper and being allergic to bee stings, I called a guy down the road who had hives.

He brought up one of those white wood houses, pulled out some of the inside dividers, reached right into the cone of bees and got the queen. Put her in the house and next morning, all of them were in there with her.

Never got stung or anything. I watched from a safe distance.

I did get a couple jars of honey in trade that year.

Was very interesting to watch. One sting and I'm in deep do-do.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Knock it down with a shovel and give it a toss outside.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Knock it down with a shovel and give it a toss outside.


I want to come and watch you do a First Article Tesr of that method.... From a safe distance of course. :lol:


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No fail method. Nest is gone.


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

If your around power, a shop vac works well on the little buzzers. Tape the end of the shop vac hose to a broom handle and place the vacuum hose over the exit hole on the nest (be sure to have the vacuum turned on). As soon as the hose touches the nest, they'll come boiling out right into the hose. In about 3-4 minutes the nest will be empty except for the queen. Spray a couple shots of raid into the vacuum (while its still running) and you'll have dead bugs.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I like a lot of the ideas people cam up with. My thought would have been to build a big bonfire under the nest with flames about 15' tall and smoke them out. But, upon reflection, there might have been a little collateral damage in a hay barn.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm seriously thinking of trying my Dads suggestion, he bought another straight truck, International with a DT466 and a stack. I think it needs a thermostat as it never gets warm till you drive it hard. Start it cold one of these mornings with the stack right under the nest and carbon monoxide the little SOB's. Let it sit half an hour if that's what it takes.

Another guy at the VFW had a good ideal tonight except neither of our loaders have cabs. Get in, shut the door and windows and use the loader bucket to knock the nest down.


----------

